# Propex Heater



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 16, 2021)

Hey Guys,
I would like some background on people that have had one.

What are they like ?.
How Much would be an Average Price for one to be Supplied & Fitted ?.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 16, 2021)

What do you mean by a "proper" heater? 

Not understanding....


----------



## mark61 (Feb 16, 2021)

Ahhh, you have to pay proper money for a proper heater, and have it fitted proper too.  
Sorry, no help whatsoever.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 16, 2021)

I said I’m having a bad few days ,
Sorry guys,
Meant PROPEX Heater (My Bad)


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 16, 2021)

Do you mean propane?


*Propane campervan heaters*
*Propane-fuelled systems are similar to diesel systems but, of course need a fuel supply. This could be a disposable canisters or refillable propane tank.*


If you’re already using propane tanks in your van, you may be able to tap into your existing propane lines.



Propex is the brand of choice (the other is Truma, but these seem to be preferred by motorhome and caravan owners). The Propex systems come in a range of sizes for small campervans to big motorhomes. Some models are installed underneath the vehicle, others go in  a bed-box or cupboard.

 A 13kg propane tank will give you around 90 hours of heat from the smallest Propex furnace.

Propex also do a dual-fuel gas/electric heater for when you’re on hook-up.

Propane systems will often struggle or not work at all above a certain elevation. 
Ask your installer if you expect to be camping in the mountains.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 16, 2021)

Damn   ...............................    whilst i was digging out the pretend heater i have for sale you`ve posted what you really meant


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 16, 2021)

@Edina - shout out to change the title to 'Propex Heater' please.

It's the autocorrect spellchecker thingy that turns it into 'proper' - blinkin' plague of everybody's life!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 16, 2021)

I should have checked


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 16, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I should have checked



It wouldn't have mattered.
The irritating 'autocorrect' software used anywhere and everywhere nowadays has a mind of its own.
It even changes things when your back is turned!!! 

I mean, it's so rude! 
How dare it tell me I don't know what I'm talking about ...


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 16, 2021)

Anyway, back to propex heaters. 

I'm also interested in this as thinking of doing away with the old gas heater in our van at some stage - diesel or propane? Hmm...


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 16, 2021)

Well, my thinking is, propex wont have that annoying little Tic Tic Tic of a Fuel pump going, so quieter, Arguably a Cleaner Burn with Less Maintenance required, Being capable of running on 230v as well & I have often got Gas bottles for use as part of my work


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 16, 2021)

Why propex ? most people are going cheapo Chinese    deisel  .


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 16, 2021)

Hey Molly 2,
Pretty much because of the reasons in my last post really.....Just a thought at the moment & was wondering what feedback BOTH Good & Bad I would get on them from people that have them fitted


----------



## n brown (Feb 16, 2021)

cut a hole in the floor big enough for both pipes  . t joint to gas pipe  . run a wire from leisure battery . screw it down using butyl mastic as a seal .easy  job   .my vans small enough i just have one outlet in the middle


----------



## caledonia (Feb 16, 2021)

Had one in my T5 and compared to a diesel heater there crap and hungry on battery usage. Nothing like the heat of a webasto or the like.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 16, 2021)

caledonia said:


> Had one in my T5 and compared to a diesel heater there crap and hungry on battery usage. Nothing like the heat of a webasto or the like.


Interesting,
Thanks for that


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 16, 2021)

Excuse my ignorance (as usual...!) 

...but isn't the leisure battery only used to spark the propane when you first light it?

Or am I completely misunderstanding how propane heaters work?


----------



## alwaysared (Feb 16, 2021)

Not sure how good or bad they are but @exwindsurfer has one fitted and it certainly keeps everywhere warm.

Regards,
Del


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 16, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Excuse my ignorance (as usual...!)
> 
> ...but isn't the leisure battery only used to spark the propane when you first light it?
> 
> Or am I completely misunderstanding how propane heaters work?


Yes,
But it also runs the Fan, Exactly the same way as a Diesel Heater one as well.
I honestly wouldn’t have thought it would use ‘AS MUCH’ 12v as a Diesel Heater as There’s NO plug to heat


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 16, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Yes,
> But it also runs the Fan, Exactly the same way as a Diesel Heater one as well.
> I honestly wouldn’t have thought it would use ‘AS MUCH’ 12v as a Diesel Heater as There’s NO plug to heat



Maybe it depends on how anal you want to be about batteries?  

Is there an alternative way to spark them other than using a leisure battery?
(I'm a belt 'n' braces person too - if I can afford to be!)


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 16, 2021)

There you go, if it's good enough for Jeff it would be good enough for me


----------



## n brown (Feb 16, 2021)

no point finding another kind of ignition ,you still need a fan  

my favourite heater of all ,if  i had room ,i'd have one .  no electric needed . they're brilliant and you can put a fan on if you want 








						Caravan Gas Heater With Surround  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Caravan Gas Heater With Surround. Condition is "Used" but good. Was working when last used, has since been carefully removed from a caravan. Screws and dials are included.  Collection in person only.</p>



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 16, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Excuse my ignorance (as usual...!)
> 
> ...but isn't the leisure battery only used to spark the propane when you first light it?
> 
> Or am I completely misunderstanding how propane heaters work?


No they have to run a fan to blow the hot air


----------



## brian c (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi I agree with thread  22.  In our last 4 mohos we had the fire heater as shown.    Warmed up quick. Could be used without fan  saving leisure battery   Ideal for wet clothes hanging in front/ above. To dry. Never had it on long. Soon warmed up Moho.     Never rated the diesel heater   Noisy/ fan used to much battery.   But then everyone to there own preferences.  Brian.  Ps.  Now starting to like the alde heating.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 16, 2021)

brian c said:


> Hi I agree with thread  22.  In our last 4 mohos we had the fire heater as shown.    Warmed up quick. Could be used without fan  saving leisure battery   Ideal for wet clothes hanging in front/ above. To dry. Never had it on long. Soon warmed up Moho.     Never rated the diesel heater   Noisy/ fan used to much battery.   But then everyone to there own preferences.  Brian.  Ps.  *Now starting to like the alde heating*.



What is alde heating?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 16, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> What is alde heating?


It’s what I’ve got a thread going about somewhere on here ?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 16, 2021)

OK I got you. A brand of heater 

Here: https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/alde-compact-3000-wet-hab-water-heating.85379/


----------



## n brown (Feb 16, 2021)

in my last  van i had a webasto which went wrong , so i put in a Morco  , very similar to the Carver . found it got the van warm in the same amount of time, then turned it down  to pilot which kept us nice and cosy . totally silent too . fixed the webasto  and flogged it  with no regrets . main problem with them is they need a hole in the floor about 250x125mm for the balanced flue  ,and they're quite large . the advantage of the Propex is you can get it in very small  spaces and no messing with the diesel tank


----------



## Greengrass (Feb 16, 2021)

Speak to these people very helpful  
*Propex Heating and Leisure Ltd*
+44(0) 333 0110 488
There the ones who make them

I have one in my old Talbot blood good


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 16, 2021)

n brown said:


> no point finding another kind of ignition ,you still need a fan
> 
> my favourite heater of all ,if  i had room ,i'd have one .  no electric needed . they're brilliant and you can put a fan on if you want
> 
> ...


Yeah,
I’ve got a similar one,,,
I’m taking it out-


----------



## n brown (Feb 16, 2021)

what's  up with it ?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 16, 2021)

Nothing at all, Working Fine, Been Serviced last year when I had the Habitation Check done.
I just don’t like it 
I’m ‘Seriously’ contemplating getting rid of my Alde System (See OTHER Thread) as it although it works absolutely fine on 230v Heating Water & The 2 Radiators, it doesn’t work on gas, & it might only take £50 to fix, Or might be £250 !.
& with my luck at the moment i just want Reliability


----------



## n brown (Feb 16, 2021)

well don't get rid   , you might want to re-fit it after you've   had a propex or webby   for a while


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 16, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> What is alde heating?


Its a bit cheaper lidle


----------



## 1 Cup (Feb 17, 2021)

Bambi had a gas 1600 per pex fitted in a bed bin and my daughters auto sleeper had one outside underslung. 
Bambi 1600 was power hungry 12 v 2amps ph and gas run out alot with 7.5 kg bottle
So big battery's and big gas bottle is a must.
Ive gone with  water rad heaters from bobil vans near me and from 5kw diesel blow heater and big battery for sprinter gonna get two 1 at each end £100 each as its lwb 7 meters


----------



## 1 Cup (Feb 17, 2021)

I'll have to put up with ticking but save money on 65mm pipe


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 17, 2021)

1 Cup said:


> but save money on 65mm pipe



There are cheap options available - rainwater downpipe is about right if you can put a straight bit in, of I had some flexible duct that  is covered in fiberglass insulation and foil off ebay. Meant for growing weed lol. I think I have some in the shed still if you're interested?

This sort of thing:

4"/100mm Dia, 10mtr Long Aluminium Insulated Foil Flexible Ducting | eBay


----------



## caledonia (Feb 17, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> There are cheap options available - rainwater downpipe is about right if you can put a straight bit in, of I had some flexible duct that  is covered in fiberglass insulation and foil off ebay. Meant for growing weed lol. I think I have some in the shed still if you're interested?
> 
> This sort of thing:
> 
> 4"/100mm Dia, 10mtr Long Aluminium Insulated Foil Flexible Ducting | eBay


Do the plants grow ok in the shed?


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 17, 2021)

caledonia said:


> Do the plants grow ok in the shed?



I do actually have 3 sheds


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 17, 2021)

@caledonia this is Steve's smallest shed, btw


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 17, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> @caledonia this is Steve's smallest shed, btw
> 
> View attachment 93373



lol. I was doing the electrical work on quite an expensive loft conversion for someone who you wouldn't have thought could afford it. Taking a look around before starting and there was a board in the loft with a load of sockets, and quite a few bits of celotex insulation knocking about. Customer smiled when I asked about it and quickly moved on. Suddenly realised what was funding the conversion...


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 17, 2021)

That shed must be heated by the Bigger PROPEX Heater I would think.
I wonder how much gas that uses per crop


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 17, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I wonder how much gas that uses per crop



It doesn't need heat per-se, the light is more important.




Hmmm, I've said tooooo much


----------



## wildebus (Feb 17, 2021)

caledonia said:


> Had one in my T5 and compared to a diesel heater there crap and hungry on battery usage. Nothing like the heat of a webasto or the like.


One of my brothers had a T5 conversion and it came with a Propex.  He is a gas engineer type so I thought he would have liked it but hated it.  Apparently very noisy for one thing.

Zombie,  if you have access to lots of part-fileld bottles, what about rigging up a portable LPG heater?  The Mr Heater Buddy is popular in the US and also those catalytic heater jobbies?
Amazon:  Mr. Heater Portable Buddy Heater, 9K Btu, Propane, Red-Black, 1 Pack


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 17, 2021)

Hey WB,
Interesting about the Noise on the PROPEX Unit, Thanks for that ,
I hear what you’re saying Reference Portable Heater. But I don’t want trailing pipes or free standing heaters really.
 I think if I don’t go down the PROPEX route then I will just Switch Bottles & Use what’s in them one at a time. I can take my two New FULL 6kg propane gas bottles out,  & use the part full ones as they come available. Even if I fit a BBQ point as suggested to plug the Big Bottles into. The trouble is it looks unsightly & can’t ‘Really’ do that on many jobs I go to.


----------



## n brown (Feb 17, 2021)

wildebus said:


> One of my brothers had a T5 conversion and it came with a Propex.  He is a gas engineer type so I thought he would have liked it but hated it.  Apparently very noisy for one thing.
> 
> Zombie,  if you have access to lots of part-fileld bottles, what about rigging up a portable LPG heater?  The Mr Heater Buddy is popular in the US and also those catalytic heater jobbies?
> Amazon:  Mr. Heater Portable Buddy Heater, 9K Btu, Propane, Red-Black, 1 Pack


are they safe inside ? and do they cause damp .   when i had buses  ,i'd cut the front off a room heater and use that , but there was lots of ventilation .


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 17, 2021)

For what it's worth I've always fancied going the diesel route.

About a month ago I had a quick peek at a Sprinter van that had been newly converted last year by someone I know locally.
He'd fitted a diesel hab heater and he loves it. 
He's been living in the for about the last 4 months and right through the freezing cold.
Says it's very toasty!

The main thing - it was actually quieter than a mouse! Can't remember what type it was.
Can always ask him and also exactly how he'd fitted it...


----------



## wildebus (Feb 17, 2021)

n brown said:


> are they safe inside ? and do they cause damp .   when i had buses  ,i'd cut the front off a room heater and use that , but there was lots of ventilation .


Dunno.  They seem to be used a lot in the US as I said and have a lot of fans.  not used on myself.

I remember having a calor gas room heater in a flat and that created a hell of a lot of condensation


----------



## wildebus (Feb 17, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> For what it's worth I've always fancied going the diesel route.
> 
> About a month ago I had a quick peek at a Sprinter van that had been newly converted last year by someone I know locally.
> He'd fitted a diesel hab heater and he loves it.
> ...


they are very effective 

one other option the occasional person goes for  .... Diesel Hob & Heater combo.  can't recall the name but they are pricey!  think 4 figures and I don't think the first starts with a 1 either.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 17, 2021)

wildebus said:


> they are very effective
> 
> one other option the occasional person goes for  .... Diesel Hob & Heater combo.  can't recall the name but they are pricey!  think 4 figures and I don't think the first starts with a 1 either.



Then I'll just have to mug @campervanannie and nick her tax rebate!


----------



## Greengrass (Feb 17, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey WB,
> Interesting about the Noise on the PROPEX Unit, Thanks for that ,
> I hear what you’re saying Reference Portable Heater. But I don’t want trailing pipes or free standing heaters really.
> I think if I don’t go down the PROPEX route then I will just Switch Bottles & Use what’s in them one at a time. I can take my two New FULL 6kg propane gas bottles out,  & use the part full ones as they come available. Even if I fit a BBQ point as suggested to plug the Big Bottles into. The trouble is it looks unsightly & can’t ‘Really’ do that on many jobs I go to.


I have a propex one and I dont think is  noisy and nor does the wife


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 17, 2021)

Greengrass said:


> I have a propex one and I dont think is  noisy and nor does the wife


Hi ya .
Out of interest do you know what model it is, How often would you say you use it, & Roughly how much Gas does it use Bradly speaking ?


----------



## Greengrass (Feb 17, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi ya .
> Out of interest do you know what model it is, How often would you say you use it, & Roughly how much Gas does it use Bradly speaking ?


HS2000 when we used it in the winter switch it on and leave it on just turn it down a bit as for gas no idea had a fitted tank, If this makes any sense


*Propane* Consumption: 1 lb every 3 hours (That's close to 60 hours run time for a 20 lbs *propane* tank. The *heater* doesn't run all the time, so we *should* get a few weeks out of a tank) Electrical Consumption: 1.6 amp. The *heater* is controlled by a thermostat and cycle ON/OFF to maintain the desired temperature.
Hope this helps


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 17, 2021)

THATS exactly the unit I’m looking at (Well it’s the HS2000E) it’s also 230v Electric as well.


----------



## caledonia (Feb 17, 2021)

Ours was noisy but it was under the bed. And because we only had one 110amp battery we used to start the engine before putting it on. We pretty much gave up on it and boiling the kettle on the gas stove to fill the hot water bottles would heat the place up better.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 17, 2021)

Greengrass said:


> HS2000 when we used it in the winter switch it on and leave it on just turn it down a bit as for gas no idea had a fitted tank, If this makes any sense
> 
> 
> *Propane* Consumption: 1 lb every 3 hours (That's close to 60 hours run time for a 20 lbs *propane* tank. The *heater* doesn't run all the time, so we *should* get a few weeks out of a tank) Electrical Consumption: 1.6 amp. The *heater* is controlled by a thermostat and cycle ON/OFF to maintain the desired temperature.
> Hope this helps


Sooooo Roughly 45hrs from a 6kg Bottle if CONSTANTLY running, so maybe Double that or at least say 75hrs on Thermostat Use I would suggest.
Ave say 4 Hrs at nt, 1 Hr in morning = 5 HRs a day
5hrs X 15days = 75hrs THATS 6kg not bad I guess. Even if I had to buy it By the Bottle it would only be say £1.70 a day. 
Obviously all very loose guessing


----------



## caledonia (Feb 17, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Sooooo Roughly 45hrs from a 6kg Bottle if CONSTANTLY running, so maybe Double that or at least say 75hrs on Thermostat Use I would suggest.
> Ave say 4 Hrs at nt, 1 Hr in morning = 5 HRs a day
> 5hrs X 15days = 75hrs THATS 6kg not bad I guess. Even if I had to buy it By the Bottle it would only be say £1.70 a day.
> Obviously all very loose guessing


The heat output is pretty poor so you will have it on full for longer than you think. Your wall mounted heater you have just now will create more heat in ten minutes than the propex would running all day.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 17, 2021)

Oh, Right,,,,
Maybe I should ‘Learn to Like’ my existing heater then .
It IS good hearing points of view from people that have had them though


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm inclined to agree with Cal.
Gas stove, kettle and hot water bottles were all we ever needed most of the time 

We had a gas Truma (non-blow) wall heater in our old camper which worked brilliantly.
Can't remember the model number.
Didn't have to keep it on for very long to be roasting hot.
Keeping it on the lowest setting was also enough to keep the hab area warm for longer periods, even in really cold weather.
Not sure about the minus temperatures we've had the last few weeks though.  

The newer van has a Carver 4000 'space heater'
It's gas or 240v with a blower. I (personally) don't think it's anywhere near as good as the old Truma was.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 17, 2021)

(... hence why I fancy a diesel heater instead ... )


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 17, 2021)

Well,
 hmmmm.
Maybe keep it,,,,For now.
The money I was thinking of spending on the PROPEX I could maybe channel to getting the Alde tip top & firing on Gas


----------



## Robmac (Feb 17, 2021)

caledonia said:


> The heat output is pretty poor so you will have it on full for longer than you think. Your wall mounted heater you have just now will create more heat in ten minutes than the propex would running all day.



I wouldn't say that Cal. I have one on the boat and in the van and although I don't have any figures, mine generates far more heat than the older type that Paul has just removed.

How old was yours?


----------



## caledonia (Feb 17, 2021)

Mine was new when the van was converted 9years ago. In comparison to a diesel heater ie erbe it really was pants


----------



## Robmac (Feb 17, 2021)

caledonia said:


> Mine was new when the van was converted 9years ago. In comparison to a diesel heater ie erbe it really was pants



I've never tried a Diesel but I know they are good but the first time I came across the Propex was in another members van. It was really toasty in there I was really impressed which is why I bought one.

My old Truma in my last van though (Like the Zombies throwaway) I found very mediocre.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 17, 2021)

My thinking was more a pro vs con kinda list.
Cost of Unit
Yearly Service or Maintenance cost of unit
External Noise Levels
Internal Noise Levels
12v Power consumption
Fuel consumption
& a cursory look at the LOADS of reports out there of problems that people seem to have with Diesel units, the net if PLAGUED with Eber, Webesto
& alike while PROPEX just rears it’s head a few time in comparison, So Just seems to tip the balance on most of the above (Bar Heat output) & has the added bonus that I can ALSO run it in 230v when on EHU, PLUS I have bouts of free surplus gas, PLUS it’s also a cooling fan during the Hot Summer periods that we get periodically


----------



## Robmac (Feb 17, 2021)

Good comparison review of the 2 types here;









						Webasto VS Propex | Real World Van Heater Comparison - FarOutRide
					

Can't decide between Webasto Air Top 2000 or Propex HS2000 heater to keep you warm in your van? We installed both; we can help you choose the best option!




					faroutride.com


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 17, 2021)

Just a quick look for what people are saying about Noise comparison-


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 17, 2021)

THATS really good Rob,,,


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 18, 2021)

RIGHT,,,RIGHT THEN,,,I ‘Think’ I’ve made a decision, (or have I ).

My thinking at the moment is Rip out Old Traumatic Hab Heater, (I just Genuinely Don’t like it, This also Gets rid of Rattling While driving & a Hole in the Roof, Fed up with hitting my Heal or Toe On it as I get in/out of bed & gives me Cupboard Space). So That’s That.
I’m going to get a HS2000E fitted for all the reasons stated in my previous post, I’m also going to throw just a few quid at getting someone to Sort the Alde Compact Out so it works on Gas, Take Out (Or rather re-Position) the existing two fin rads & ALSO fit another in the Main Companion way on the wall.
I’m guessing for the whole lot above is going to be around £1000ish (With me doing my Bit amongst itcall) 
Well as a Full Time Livaboard if that’s the price for ensuring better quality of life aboard then 

Or,,,,maybe not


----------



## purplecrow (Feb 21, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey Guys,
> I would like some background on people that have had one.
> 
> What are they like ?.
> How Much would be an Average Price for one to be Supplied & Fitted ?.


I fitted one myself  which is very easy ,just a hole for the exhaust and link up the gas and electric line and it blows very well but the only thing that was annoying was overnight it cuts out if the battery gets low so i linked up anther one.


----------



## Caz (Feb 22, 2021)

Maybe I'm biased because of the problem with heating in current van due to 12v that no-one seems able to sort out - but my first choice of heater, given enough space, would ne a "proper" caravan type Truma heater that circulates air by convection rather than a blasted 12v draining fan. Yes it uses a lot of gas but it works even when the battery is low.
From my experiences with other systems - second would be a Propex gas heater, as it uses less 12v, followed by an Eberspacher (or cheap version thereof).
Last would be what I have - a Truma blown air that eats gas and blows the 12v..


----------

